# honey flow? Good or Bad?



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Here in North west Indiana I have some hives bringing in nector and others are lazy!
Loostrif is just begaining to bloom so maby.
Ed


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Our's is about over with.>>>>Mark


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

As a rookie (installed packages 4/29), I was just hoping to fill out 2 deep supers on my (two) hives this year. Well, about two weeks ago they were completely drawn & filled and I needed to add my first medium supers (undrawn). Checked back toady, one of the mediums was packed completely full and the other had only about two or so frames drawn and filled. I added an additional super (undrawn foundation)to each of them. Things are moving along more quickly than I anticipated. Thinking that I might want to keep this honey for emergency feeding this winter but not sure how to handle the size difference between the deep frames in brood chamber and the medium honey frames. cj


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Looks to be a good year again here in New Hampshire. Rain finally let up and the clovers, milkweed, catalpa and a whole lot more that I can't name are in full bloom. I checked on my hives today (95 F)
it was hot but rewarding. From 3 pounds packages in April, most have filled two supers and a couple are working on a third. 
Add two more to each one! Would be nice to see 100 pounds per hive from packages!
PS: It's all drawn comb.

------------------
Dave Verville
Fremont, NH USA


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

My bees are finally able to work the flow. Guess it's clover,monarda and sumac they're after now. I missed the poplar, honeysuckle, blackberry and locust due to the weather.
D.


----------



## scottybee (Feb 23, 2003)

so far so good
4 hives -2 supers each-full almost capped . 1 bear close by , very nervous beekeeper!
scott- pa


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

Very poor. Too much spring rain and now storms over the last couple of days have taken out most chances to have a basswood flow. The year is about over.


----------



## DLee (May 30, 2003)

Kansas City Area. Another rookie beekeeper with a single hive. I have 1 full super and waiting for a 2nd to be filled.


----------



## Iowabeeman (Mar 9, 2003)

It's picked up a little the last week but overall, it has been pretty poor. At the end of June we still had colonies on feed. The weather hasn't been that bad but humidity has been low. Lots of clover around but no nectar. We have around 450 colonies. We might be able to come up with 2 barrels of honey.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

No good here either.The bees look good and are maintaining,but I havent hit a good flow yet.Still moving yards and hoping for something,havent heard the fat lady sing yet!


----------



## scott_dixon (Apr 29, 2003)

Rookie here as well, I posted a new message similiar to this in 101, the flow is poor. Things look so weak I thought it might be something I am doing wrong.

My two hives are sitting on the edge of an acre of pumpkins due to bloom in about 25 days, I hope that kicks things into gear, but at this point I'm concerned. 8 of 10 frames in each deep are drawn, but the laying patterns are iradic and honey is almost non existant. I picked up another couple of deeps to add, so I'm going to start feeding again. These are my first hives, I'm kind of worried about getting them through the winter.


----------



## beekeeper28 (Nov 27, 2002)

Poor year in my two hives. Others in the area are saying the same thing. Lots of rain in April, May and June. Now it is blazing hot and things are burning up so the end of teh season may not be better than the first.......


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

The honey flow seems to just be starting here in n.w. ohio.It was cold then wet this spring.Thunder storms the last 4 days.If it drys out a bit the next3 or 4 weeks it could be very good.


----------



## Lershac (May 13, 2003)

Rookie keeper here too one hive and it has been suprising. I had a package in one deep and added a second that they seemed to have no interest in. Then all the sudden they drew it out and filled it with honey in a week (my first flow I guess). Then they have gradually populated it with brood, ignoring the two shallow supers I added. Guess things will fill in time. Looks like a TON of bees in this hive though... They come out in the hot afternoon and cover the front of the hive

------------------
Chuck
Information Systems Consultants
[email protected]


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

When they come out in the hot afternoon that is a sign that they need more ventelation. Have you considered using Screened Bottom Boards. If yoiu are using them you can prop the outer cover up with a stick and that will help.


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

Pulled honey over the last 3 days....should have only taken 3 hours to pull it but the weather didnt cooperate. Not much for honey but it does grade water white so far. Now just gotta finish extracting it.


----------



## DeadAhead (May 2, 2003)

Here in Richmond, KY I have 7 hives; 2 are new swarm catches, 2 are new spring packages and 3 are established hives. Black locust bloom was very heavy here in early spring, and even with a lot of rain, two of the est. hives really brought in a good amount from the locust. It then rained a lot the rest of the spring, but they must have worked their little wings off whenever the rain stopped for a while on the yellow and white sweet clover. There was also a lot of blackberry blooms this year. The two packages have each filled one super each (they were each put in hives with drawn comb), one of the est. hives is just about finished its fifth super and the other one is working on its sixth super. I didn't put the last super on each of them until July 4th weekend and they are almost full. Dutch white clover is in full bloom right now. We just had storms here the last two days, so hopefully the flow will continue for a few more weeks. I also see many bees on our thyme every day. The other est. hive swarmed a lot this year and won't produce anything this year. I have screened bottom boards on the hives, fog with fgmo at least once per week, treated with apistan last fall, but do not treat in the spring. For me, this has been a really good honey flow year so far. I've only been keeping bees for 4 years, so I don't have a lot of experience to compare it to.

[This message has been edited by DeadAhead (edited July 10, 2003).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

My drawn comb from last year filled up fast, but all my new comb sits week after week with nothing. I was hoping to fill my new Ross Rounds super...


----------



## xen (Jun 12, 2003)

checked hive on the forth found 6 out of ten frames in the upper loaded and ready to be capped some in the lower also think its time to start adding supers now. The bees are all over the clover here in New Jersey


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

Shumac is starting to bloom here in S.E. Ks.


----------



## 5TR-Apiary (May 6, 2003)

I have 7 hives (3 from last year and 4 that were new this spring). We harvested our honey this am and got approx. 60lbs. I only had 2 supers of drawn comb from last year and with all the rain we've had I think it was pretty good. If I had pulled the honey earlier I would have probably had 100lbs. The bees actual ate some of it between 6/29 and 7/10. I guess it was because of the rain?


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

After a long winter having lost seven of 16 hives this spring has been rainy...Did a couple of splits but with the rain keeping them inside so much they have eaten the stores so look forward to basswood (now) and goldenrod to save the season.


----------



## Whitetailman (Dec 23, 2002)

I am in central Missouri and removed the first super last week with only about 4 frames with honey. Most everyone around here has similar. Don't know why?


----------



## dharbert (Jun 13, 2002)

I have two hives (one was carried over from last year and the other started from a 5 frame nuc this spring) I am trying to change over everything to medium and Permacomb so I have not been able to get much honey yet. I am located in North Central WV and we have had a lousy spring with all the cold and rain. I checked last weekend and found I have one ross round super that is almost full. I was really surprised at that. I will try to pull it off this weekend if the weather will cooperate. I'm afraid our nectar flow is about over. Good Luck to you all.

Dave

[This message has been edited by dharbert (edited July 17, 2003).]


----------



## BEEn Stung (May 17, 2003)

I should have read this posting before I posted a new topic a few minutes ago. 
I guess my bees are like honeymans. Some good, Some lazy.
My good hive now has 3 deeps and 4 mediums full. Too heavy for me to lift from that high if they fill the 5th which I just gave them. 
With only 2 hives I would like to extract only once a season.
Should I be taking full supers off and storing in the basement untill time to extract?
Would I have to keep them warm but no too warm?
SCOTT: That guy with the pumpkins next to your hives will be your friend. My main incentive for getting bees was that my son raises 40 acres of pumpkins on our farm. 
Bees are necessary to get a good yield.

------------------
Erwin


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Too heavy for me to lift from that high if they fill the 5th which I just gave them. 

I know what you mean. They get really tall when they are that productive.

>With only 2 hives I would like to extract only once a season. Should I be taking full supers off and storing in the basement untill time to extract?

It's a nice idea. The honey will keep the best on the hive. They will protect it from the ants, keep it cool enough that the comb won't melt, keep the wax moths out of it etc. If you put it in the basement you have to worry about the ants and the moths. You may have to, though, because you can't lift them any higher. You could also move one or two to the hive that's not doing much, just to keep them where the bees can protect them and you don't have to lift so high.

>Would I have to keep them warm but no too warm?

The basement should be a fine temperature.


----------



## Andy (Jun 12, 2003)

Another novice here. Started out with two package hives this spring. They had alot of honey after the locust, blackberry bloom but we got a spell of rainy weather and they uncapped some of it. Now, they are starting to pick back up, and I might be able to take off a super apiece this weekend. I just caught a wild swarm this past weekend so I might save some for them. The thistle bloom is really under way and the basswood and sourwood are reallydoing good too. I'm fortunate to live in steep conntry, the blooming season varies by about a week as there is a couple thousand feet difference within a couple of miles of here.


----------



## Iowabeeman (Mar 9, 2003)

It's picked up in the last week. It's been hot and humid the last couple of days and the bees are working soybeans heavily. I'm still a long way from making a decent crop, though.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Too much RAIN here 8" in the last 14 days!!
about the time the plants start producing nector it rains again 2" yesterday.
Ed


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Please send me some of your rain,havent had a drop here in months.


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

Beenstung aka honey,
I often take my supers off way before extractions time. In fact I usually don't extract till around the middle of Sept. After I take a super off, I put it in a garbage bag and put a twistie around it. I then put it in the freezer for 2-3 days. This kills the wax moth eggs. Then I take the super out of the freezer--leaving it in the garbage bag! --and allow it to thaw out. Then leave it in the garbage bag till you're ready to extract. The condensation gets on the bag instead of the super and honey. This has worked well for the the past 3 years. I just keep them stacked in the house till I'm ready to extract. 
Denise


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

I could use a good drought. Its the only chance of any honey crop this year. This will rank as the worst year in over 30 for bees. Wonder what its like in the Dakotas?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Youre too wet we are too dry.Whatever it takes to keep us from cashing in on the best honey prices in years.Maybe we should take a look at the crop insurance program the USDA is trying to put together for honey producers.Maybe this is our big chance to suck the govt.tit like everyone else ...


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

Its to the point of depressing, making me wonder if it isnt time to sell all the colonies. The best prices ever for honey that might actually make it worthwhile to keep them but cant even make a crop. Of course always made a huge crop before but couldnt even give it away. Makes one ponder if there will be any future for agriculture in the US.


----------



## dburgess (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm with Wineman,
I one word, Rain. If I were doing this for a 
living, I would probably go broke this year.
Duane.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Too much rain in April ruined our spring wildflower flow.Lately there just doesnt seem to be any nectar in the flowers,just enough to keep up brood raising but the supers are light.We dont have any fall flow here,so time is running out for getting a crop .But I keep hoping for something.Alfalfa was starting to bloom,but its all being cut.They dont let it bloom long if at all.I hear what you are saying about selling out.Gambling on the weather can sure be tough.Seriously this crop(income ) insurance may be worth checking into.They are asking for feedback to try to put this together for next year.My advice is try to stick with it ,Ive sold out a couple times but always come back(should probably see a shrink)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's the way agriculture is. The reason the price is high is because no one has any. Sometimes you hit the jackpot when the weather only cooperates for you, but waiting for that is like buying a lottery ticket. It's a tax on people who are bad at math.


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

I just pulled 2 and 1/2 supers from one hive. It is doing really well, but others are lagging. I still have some time left though. Don't know exactly what they are working, but they stay busy.


----------



## marty (Nov 7, 2000)

I have 150 hives with no honey. Starting to feed them for the winter northern Utah.


----------



## Honeybelle (Apr 25, 2003)

I harvested just 7 quarts of honey from 3 hives this year. I blame the low yield on the large amount of rain we've had in this area for the past few months. It started raining heavily just when the poplar was goining into peak bloom and the sourwood didn't yield much. Meanwhile the duing the long period of rain in early July I think the bees ate a good bit of the honey.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

In my part of North Central Texas, it's been a poor year. Each of my hives has only filled about a medium super each. One of them is a little behind. We had a wonderful wet mild Winter, and I thought it would be a great wildflower bloom (main source of honey in this area). The Spring turned out to be really dry and we had about a third of the wildflowers we usually have, and they were stunted. The sumacs are blooming now, but I haven't seen a bee working it so far. I'm sure glad this is a hobby and not a business, lol.


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

I'll be lucky if I get 3 supers from my packages. My old mentor (I'm teaching him things now) has offered to sell me his quart jars at $5 a piece. I'll offer him more, but I doubt he'll take it.If I can keep the clientele I've established I'll be happy.
Denise


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have one package that I took two splits from and it still filled up five mediums with brood and honey. It's a Carniolan queen.

I have a lot of two frame medium hives that I bought this spring and most are only up to four boxes now, although I split a lot of them too.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

M.B. What is a 2 frame medium hive????????


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sorry. I mistyped it. Two boxes high, medium depth hives.

There's a dearth right now and nothing coming in.


----------



## scott_dixon (Apr 29, 2003)

BEEn,

That guy is me







This is my first pumpkin crop at a mere 1/2 acre. I hope to get down something close to 5 acres next year. I know the bees help the pumpkins, as it takes quite a bit to pollinate one, but how well do the pumpkins pay the bees? I know the pumpkin flowers, which only bloom for 1/2 to 1 day, are some of the strongest smelling flowers I have ever... smelled. Would you think that would translate directly to nectar quantity?

Anyway, my bees are very grumpy right now, consuming syrup like no tomorrow and putting that right into comb production. I look at my pumpkins daily and hope they start to bloom soon.

[This message has been edited by scott_dixon (edited July 28, 2003).]


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Scott; Bees will starve to death on pumkin's.Watermelons also.>>>>Mark


----------



## BEEn Stung (May 17, 2003)

Scott; I think pumpkins ar mostly a polen source. 
Iowaman: You mention soybeans. Do they produce honey? Lot of them around here.
KY; The freezer idea sounds great however a hiv box won't fit in my freezer. I could put a couple frames in at a time but that would spill some honey and I would be sleeping in the doghouse with the mosquetos.
I put a couple suppers in t basement. Hopefully the ants and moths wil no find them there.

------------------
Erwin


----------



## Brandon Shaw (Nov 20, 2002)

Well, Just extracted some frames today... 

Nine frames with a total of 30 lbs. of very light great tasting honey. I have three productive hives with a total of four supers left that just aren't quite capped off yet. One hive has started opening up prior sealed cells, and drawing the comb out further, interesting to look at these frames. Another hive continues to store honey at the bottom, but is starting to store honey at the top (good girls). I have to admit I was expecting a larger crop, but I'm still happy, considering they had to draw out most of their honey frames this year.

In case the other Iowa Beeman doesn't get back, Yes, Honey is made from soybeans. It's a mild amber honey.


----------



## maggiebee (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey
The honey flow in Northern Georgia and western North Carolina never showed up. A lot of people got a little early clover but the sourwood never came.Most are removing excluders and trying to prevent or watch for starvation.This is my first year and I am learning a lot the hard way.My two hives are healthy and up to strength but have nt made an extra drop.Hope to do better in the fall or next year.

Mike Garitta


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

I'm hoping for a soybean flow.....can't believe I actually would hope for soybean honey but guess it would be better than mostly empty supers. Its almost time to extract for the year.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

We seem to be down in honey by almost 85% compared to last year. Sure hope the Goldenrod ends this year on a better note so we don't need to feed much. I think this was a loss of a year as far as honey goes here.
Clint

------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan


----------



## wjw777 (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi Clinton,
Question? here in Ohio hasn't been very good either, the bees are hitting the dutch clover pretty good. you mentioned the goldenrod flow, don't or can't you get a super or two of honey for them and still have enough for the bees for winter. im planning and hoping and praying that it will be a strong flow for me as well as the bees, I winter in two deeps .we also have aster that flowers at the last part of the goldenrod flow and the bees hit it really hard and the flower doesn't die until the first real heavy frost. what is your thought buddy, or am i deceiving myself.
Walt


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi Walt
I like you am still waiting for some kind of flow here.I dont get it tho, alot of things like dutch clover, sweet clover and now soy beens are blooming and have been.It looks like the golden rod will come on and the clover will still be booming. This could be a good thing. I am thinking it is all the weather. The bees store some honey then it rains for 3 or 4 days ,so they move it down for food.I have taken off 6 frames of honey,very lite color and minty taste.
It has been a strange weather year for sure.i never have to mow my grass in july and most of august.Some one needs to have a long talk with mother nature LOL. 
still waiting but am i just dreaming?
Bob


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

My bees just hit a great honey flow







the best of the season just dont know where it came from


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Thanks to Whoever sent the rain that is now falling over calif.Im going to go out and just sit in it for awhile!


----------



## wjw777 (Mar 24, 2002)

Loggermike,
Glad your getting the rain now.As for going out and sitting in it. come here to Ohio and you'll drown over here if you tried it here in water logged Ohioooooomy. 
walt


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

hey Walt,
Ive heard there are places where it actually rains in the summer,but this sure isnt one of them.maybe some of our dry weather will shift your way.
---Mike


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

It rained yesterday and rain is a possibility for the next 4-5 days. Managed to get a decent spell of dry weather before that though which let us catch the star thistle. At this point the major summer flows should be winding down. About the only chance for big flows that are left could be soybeans, alfalfa and goldenrod.

Will start pulling honey again in the middle of the week if there isnt a downpour. Hope the yields are better than when I pulled a few weeks ago. Honey appears to be about 50% capped versus about 25% when I pulled last time.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Its lousy here also. Looks like alot of money for sugar this year.

Crazy year. I can see bees on clover and early goldenrod at the same time. With this last statement you would think the supers are full. NOT!

Whatever I can get off the strong hives are probably going to go directly on the ones who need it.

Not looking to fill those early spring market orders for honey next year. GO GOLDENROD!


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Just got back in from the bees a big NOT.BjornBee i see the same as you i am still thinking i should have all full supers.
Loggermike glad you got some rain. I been trying to send it out west for weeks now.This area was at one time the great black swamp.I think mother nature is trying to reclaim the swamp.4 inches of rain th last 2 days thunder storms,hail and the works for tonight. 
good day all going out to get the boat ready Bob


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I just got back fron a 4 day circuit of bee yards.

Hi Clinton,
Question? here in Ohio hasn't been very good either, the bees are hitting the dutch clover pretty good. you mentioned the goldenrod flow, don't or can't you get a super or two of honey for them and still have enough for the bees for winter.
Answer. The golden rod is just starting to blosom and the bees are going crazy on it. It looks like a large crop of honey will come from it. Last yest I got about 60 pounds of honey from it and it made fantastic creamed honey.

im planning and hoping and praying that it will be a strong flow for me as well as the bees, I winter in two deeps .we also have aster that flowers at the last part of the goldenrod flow and the bees hit it really hard and the flower doesn't die until the first real heavy frost. what is your thought buddy, or am i deceiving myself.
Walt
answer: I use 3 large brood chambers in each hive and normally have 3 to 5 6 5/8 supers on each hive. This year I havent even gotten 1 super from each hive. I have been removing by the frame.
The flows that we did have I could not get new comb pulled well.
It sounds like we have about the same flowers around here but I have never seen so much goldenrod as this year.
Clint

------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

Honey flow started here in early spring, then came the rain, and rain, and rain, etc. The honey flow has disappeared and we have started feeding to keep from starvation. Lost one hive already, between no honeyflow and mites levels, it was too much for them to handle.

I have continued to fog, but it has gotten really tough on the bees with no nectar to gather.

Thesurveyor


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

The honey flow occurred early here too. If you didn't have your suppers on early you missed out. I put mine on in March. I extracted late June and pulled 55lbs from one hive. My other hives are new packages and did not get anything from them. All packages are extremely low on stores right now, but I'm hoping that the cotton flow will come through for me and that I won't need to feed too much this fall.

[This message has been edited by AstroBee (edited August 06, 2003).]


----------



## BEEn Stung (May 17, 2003)

I am pleased to see some mention of "aster". This year we have lot of it. It is so unusual here that I had difficult finding out what it is. I had to ask an agronomist form the university. He happens to be a neighbor. The local farmers couldn't identify it and don't know why it is here this year. Aster has been in full bloom for a couple weeks but the goldenrod is not blooming yet. What we call "ditch" clover is in bloom now. I believe "sweet clover" is the correct name. Whatever; the bees are still making honey.


----------



## beeman 202 (Jan 8, 2003)

Checked three yards today, each with 50-60 hives. Nearly every hive was full of white capped honey. Each hive had from 4 to seven mediums over 2-3 deep broods. Found several with drone laying workers---These I broke down and tossed the supers onto the strongest full hives.

I will start pulling honey now and toss an empty on each as there is still a good flow going---at least for a little longer.

A couple were tall enough I had to back the pickup up to the hive and check from the tailgate. Truly amazing what 4 weeks will do.


----------



## Iowabeeman (Mar 9, 2003)

We started pulling our "good" yards last week.They will probably run about 90# each. Overall, we're probably looking at a 50# average. 80% of our honey has come in the last two weeks and is from soybeans. We're only working on barrel #5 but three of those barrels are very dark. I think it might be from multiflora rose. It was the first honey that came in. I've never gotten dark honey early in the year before.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Hey dont worry,next year you will probably have 20!Some on here are keeping hundreds but most started with one or two before going totally insane with bee fever.I dont know if anyone on here is keeping thousands,the ones I know dont have time for the internet(or getting any sleep either).


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I'm guessing it's a case of small-town syndrome, where everyone knows everyone else and out of habit all she left was her name. Hope she calls back.

Try the phone book. She's probably in it, especially in a small town.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

Check out her name on Yahoo "People search"


----------



## zermatt (Jul 18, 2003)

No surplus honey yet in my 2 hives ( 2nd yr beekeeper). 
We have had a lot of rain /overcast here in N. Illinois. Should I feed or wait? 

------------------


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Is there enough stores to winter? If you're running two deeps for a brood chamber it should be full of either brood, eggs or honey. If it is, you can just see what happens. If not, I would feed.


----------



## Iowabeeman (Mar 9, 2003)

Soybeans have saved us. It's still going to be a below average year but we should get around 50 to 60#. That would give us 30 to 40 barrels.


----------



## zermatt (Jul 18, 2003)

Is there enough stores to winter? If you're running two deeps for a brood chamber it should be full of either brood, eggs or honey. If it is, you can just see what happens. If not, I would feed.
******************************************
Response: Thanks. I have 2 deeps and one medium full of brood -- I have an empty med above that hoping this will be drawn out and filled w/ honey.


----------



## USAviator (Jan 28, 2003)

With the strange spring we had here in S.E. Michigan, I did not expect our all new packages to do much.

What SURPRISE we got!

We checked on the hives the 3rd week in July and decided to wait and see if they were going to fill the deep supers we had on them.

All were 4 deep high and a couple were 5 deep high. We have 7 hives in our yard.

We pulled and extracted last week and got 800 pounds from them!
We will look and take surplus again in late September and anticipate another 200 pound from them.

We have a hive at our house also and they haven't really done much. We use that one for cut comb honey and so far only have 2 deep frames of comb capped.

Somebody mentioned a MINTY taste to their honey. My wife noticed that also in some of the honey.

Anyway, we were rather pleased with the production our Carns gave us this year. Like I said previously, these were all NEW 3# pakages in late April. 


Stephen & Lori
from Michigan


----------



## moposcar (Apr 5, 2002)

I think mine would have been better had my packages not been killed on the first shipment. The second packages were good, and I have 2 deeps on the hives. Top deep has 3 frames in each one not drawn out. Dry summer, weeds aren't even blooming well out here. SW Oklahoma.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

wow those sound like good queens were did you get them USAvaitor?


----------



## USAviator (Jan 28, 2003)

We picked up the packages from Buckeye Bee in mid April. We bought 10 packages, but in 3 of them the queens died or were killed shortly after installing them in the hives.

We combined the queenless colonies with good ones using the newspaper trick.
We have discovered that we have lost yet another queen. The hive is still strong and did have a decent amount of honey put away, but there is NO brood. We received a new queen today from Florida and will install her after work. Our goal is to see if the colony will grow strong enough to make it through the winter.

We really like these bees, Carns that is. They don't use as much propolis as Italians and don't seem to bee as aggressive. (pun intended)









If it wasn't for the fact that we lost 3 of original queens, I would be very happy with the packages from Buckeye.

Thanks for asking.

Stephen & Lori
in Michigan


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

It appears that Im down to about a 20# per super average. That absolutely stinks. Well at least Im not wasting too much on cappings.

Honey from last month was nice white basswoood. Or I should say basswood overpowered it. Probably had just as much black locust. And the super average was closer to 25# then. Honey this week was about the color of used motor oil.


----------

